# Maya's waiting-not so patiently, LOL



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is Maya today. She is due 12/29/13. I'm thinking twins... She has had a slight discharge that turns an amber color when dried for the last two weeks. She is a ff.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The last pic she is saying "Exactly just what do you think you're doing?"


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Can not wait to see the babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's pretty  Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Pretty girl! Can't wait to see babies I have doe due 1/12 &1/14 I am so excited and praying for girls!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

"Yes, I know I'm beautiful" :lol: Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice Doe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, I think kids in the next 48 hours. She has filled her udder considerably today, is baby talking and didn't want to eat her grain tonight. Watching her on camera and she is groaning and licking her belly constantly. I hope she goes tonight while it is still warm. We have 60 degrees tonight! Tomorrow it will drop to 38


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww, she's cute. Keep us posted!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No change today. Still has slight discharge and udder is the same size. She moans all night while lying down. Maybe no kids for a while.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Poor girl! She's very sweet and pretty, though.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, she has had a bloody , mucus discharge on her tail since yesterday. No labor, eating, drinking, pooping fine. Appears to have three small sores on pooch. Do you think that is where the discharge is from?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm....can you get a pic?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is her tail this morning. Her tail, and back side were completely white and clean. Starting on Christmas day, she had the slight bloody mucus-y stuff on her tail. You can see how wet her tail is.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm right there with you. I have a Boer doe due the same day as your girl and she is doing all the same things. Her tail has been goopy for a week. Yesterday she had some amber goo followed by clear. I'll be up with you checking for the next couple nights, more than likely.  Good luck!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Still the same. No changes. I am going back to work tomorrow and I just know she will go into labor, lol.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Today is day 151. She is still groaning when lying down. Still has a slight discharge and yucky tail. However, the discharge has started to smell a bit off. We washed her tail and backside on Saturday, but today, it smells again. Not really potent, just a bit strong. She is still drinking, eating and pooping fine. Temp is fine. She seems to be shaking her ears a lot and rubbing her face on everything... Udder is still the same. Full, but not strutted. Should I be concerned about the smell?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like an uteriine infection or a dead kid I hate to say. 

She may need antibiotics. 

And a thought to induce may be in order, to see what is going on and to get the foul odor solved and treated, if she is still eating and drinking that is good. Be absolutely sure on her due date.

Contact a vet for their thoughts on it.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She was laparoscopically AI'd on August 1st, then placed with a buck on August 10- September 15th. I got her on September 15th... She doesn't seem to be able to go another month. Could she have a leaky water bag? I figured I would see if she goes into labor by January 1. If not, call vet. However, with the smell, I don't want to wait till then.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

The smell im not sure of but as long as you havent seen her push like she is in labor i would wait 153days as long as she is acting right


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No pushing at all- I have been home on vacation for the last ten days and have been watching her constantly either in person or on camera (as I am doing now, lol). Just groaning while lying down. She seems content otherwise.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I think babies are getting in position and does she grone then chew cud grone and even grone while chewing cud that is what ours did drove me nuts rub and stretch


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Is she in a pen or out with other goats


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I onlt ask because we had ours in a stall and the lady i got her from said let her out that it was stressing her out so we did and she butt heads with the other goat so i went in went out to get the mail and she was sure as the dickins had one half way out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you think she needs a few more days then, if she is still eating and all, then you can just watch and see. The smell concerns me though.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Watching this thread Hoping for a happy kidding;-)


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

happy kidding!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, her temp is still 102.3. I cleaned her tail and backside. I think it is a very strong urine smell. Not rotten. Just smells off somehow. I don't know how to describe it. I watched her while she was lying down, and she seems to barely leak a clear dribble of fluid while lying down. Maybe the kids are pushing on her bladder?? I am worried more about her sac being broken or torn and no labor. She ate just fine and is drinking. 

Motley- she groans while lying down only. Seems to be when she breathes out. I have her in a pen while I am at work, and out when I get home till bedtime. When I let her out, she just goes out and lays down by the hay feeder and groans some more. The other goats come and lie by her gate in the barn. It is a wire gate, so they can see and feel each other and even stick their heads over the top to rub noses, but she is the low goat since she is new. The others beat her up pretty badly if she goes near them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it Sweet smelling urine, if so, I worry about ketosis (pregnancy toxemia).

Or if it smells off could also be urinary infection.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

not sweet. just strong and not like my other girls.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be she isn't drinking enough water, give her warm molasses water to encourage her to drink. 

Do the skin test, pull gently outward with her skin and release, if it snaps back quickly she is OK, if it doesn't snap back or is slow, she is dehydrated and needs electrolytes.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, will do. here are some pics from today. Other than moving slowly, she seems fine. Didn't eat all her grain this morning though.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't feel her ligaments at all today. Her udder is the same. Her pooch looks so sore. Can I put antibiotic ointment on it?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Hoping for babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be sore mouth, Herpes virus, yeast, staph.

Can you get a vet to look at it, to determine what it is?
Wear gloves in case, some are contagious


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maybe tomorrow. She is not available today since it is the holiday. I will call after 7 am tomorrow and let you all know. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck. :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, I had her looked at by a local Boer breeder. She says it is nothing to worry about. Just chapped from being wet and so cold here. She has two that do the same thing as well. She advised me to clean it with warm water everyday and dry her really good. Once she kids, it will be better. The bloody tinge and mucusy stuff is from the sores being opened by her tail since her pooch is really poofed out. The smell is from the sores leaking.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I feel better I'm sure you do to


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you coat the sores with antibiotic ointment? Poor girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good news, glad she was looked at. :thumb:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Can you coat the sores with antibiotic ointment? Poor girl!


Well that was my same question earlier. I don't know.

On another note, and we shall whisper this lol...she is arching her back and looking like maybe small contractions...on camera.

If this continues I will be going out to check her in a while. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, you can put a cream on it like neosporin, diaper rash cream, preperation H, etc.

Good luck with kidding!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This morning she isn't walking right. She walks like all four feet are sore- kind of tip-toeing. She didn't drink any water since I penned her up at 5:00 pm last night. She occasionally arches her back and was rocking side to side and front to back while lying down last night. I thought for sure we would have labor today. Nope. 

I called the vet. Waiting to hear when she can come today.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Might be pregnancy toxemia starting or polio, or she is in labor, yes, get a vet out there, they can test for toxemia.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I talked to my vet on the phone. She says she feels she is in early labor. Probably has a vaginal infection and maybe beginning of preg tox. She wants me to drench her when I get home if she hasn't drank today and call her if she is worse. She says to let her kid and then treat the vaginal infection. She wants to wait 24-48 hours to see if she goes into labor on her own.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Poor Maya..... be sure to keep us posted. My best wishes to you, Maya, and her unborn kids!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am praying she will be ok. She is such a gentle goat. I really hope once she kids, and the rest of mine kid, they will accept her a bit more. She really wants to be with the rest of the herd, but they al run her off. One will tolerate her being near as long as no food is near too. She is really lonely sometimes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for her, keep us updated. :hug:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you. My husband is home with her now and said she drank a little. He is too ill to drench her, so I will do that when I get home. We have all had a severe stomach virus for the last week to top things off. 
He said as soon as he left her out of the barn, she went to the mineral feeder and started gulping minerals? She is still walking gingerly too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor baby...I am hoping she will be ok. And your family too :hug: Seems like when it rains, it pours!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, it seems like a lot pf people are having the same difficulties. I said 2014 has no where to go but up now. Thanks for the thoughts and support and prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her body is craving the minerals, let her eat as much as she wants. Glad she is drinking some water.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here she is tonight on my camera. Groaning, eating and thankfully drinking again.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Here she is tonight on my camera. Groaning, eating and thankfully drinking again.


Wow...she is big.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness she is large wow I feel for her


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> This morning she isn't walking right. She walks like all four feet are sore- kind of tip-toeing. She didn't drink any water since I penned her up at 5:00 pm last night. She occasionally arches her back and was rocking side to side and front to back while lying down last night. I thought for sure we would have labor today. Nope.
> 
> I called the vet. Waiting to hear when she can come today.


Our doe started walking the same way yesterday. She also had a twitch happening along her sides and back end. I thought maybe it was shivering from the cold but she's the only one of 6 doing it.

This waiting thing is killer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl, she is big, hopefully she will kid soon. 
Glad she is doing OK.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Still no labor and no kids. I knew I was jinxing myself when I started this thread. Her udder is a bit more full tonight. Just a bit though. I really want to go to the PA Farm Show tomorrow, which is 2.5 hours away. I just don't know if I should. 
If she doesn't go tomorrow, day 156, how likely is it that she didn't take on the AI breeding and repeated and bred with the live buck? Especially with all her symptoms? If that is the case, I want to start treating her for possible Pregnancy Toxemia and vaginal infection...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there something I can buy over the counter to check for preg tox?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I never had the issue but I found this info on the test strips.

http://www.kickadeehill.com/documents/Pregnancy%20Toxemia.pdf


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, thanks I will go get some tomorrow. It does sound like she has some of the early symptoms. Picking at her grain, fluid in her legs. I noticed tonight that her right front ankle is swollen a bit. Maybe fluid, maybe an injury related swelling... Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Start treatment right away, the sooner you get her treatment the better.

You may now consider inducing her, especially if she is safe to kid. Toxemia takes them down quickly. Talk to your vet again and tell them what she is doing, very important. Praying for her and the kids. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't mess around with it. Once they are bad, it is hard to pull them out of it. Just look at Crossroad Boers thread.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she doing?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the strips showed negative for preg tox. She is up and walking around, slowly. She is eating and drinking, not as much drinking as I would like, but enough. I put Lansinole cream on her pooch. It is lanolin for nipples for breast feeding. I used it on my kids bottoms as well as on myself when nursing. Cured a case of diaper rash in one treatment. Her pooch now has no sores and no more goop. They were really full of bloody pus. 
So, I am guessing she didn't take for the AI and bred to the buck...I will get an ultrasound tomorrow. Today is day 157 for first due date, so I would have thought she would have had more sign by now. 
I have started treating with brown sugar for the PT, like the article above mentioned. Just in case. Don't want to do Proplylene glycol unless she gets worse. She is eating her chaff hay like there is now tomorrow. Eating the grass hay all day and eating about 3/4 of her grain- which is about .75 pound twice daily.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Do you know what day it would be for the buck breeding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you are handling it properly, glad it read negative, but keep an eye on her.

Glad you are getting an ultra sound. Keep us updated.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

NO, I just know she was AI'd on August 1, then put in with the buck on August 10th. So, if I take 18-21 days and add on to August 1, it makes new due dates (150 days) of January 16-19th?? Right?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

How long was she in with the buck? If it was for a week then she should be due this week. My girl was bred Aug 7th due date was Jan 2nd, delivered on the 3rd. So if she was bred the 10th she would be due today, now if she was in with him for a week then it would be this week sometime.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I did 153day from the tenth of Aug and it puts her 153 on Feb 9th


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I have both calendars doing just this for my girls


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I use the ABGA gestation calendar. It says a bred date of August 10 equals January 9th
http://www.abga.org/gestation.php

She was exposed from August 10 to Sept 15.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

How well I have no clue to when nine will be do then because I always have used the calendar omg now I'll have to rethink mine sorry


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yep I was off by three days on mine some just two days


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

It might be closer to the 30th of Jan than


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

When did she go into heat do you know my girls start around the18th of the month


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I got her already bred...That is the day she left the buck. The original owners have hundreds of Boers...


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh man well how many you think she'll have


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

We purchased our male Aug 8th and put him directly in with our 5 girls (mainly because we only have 1 pen currently). So we aren't sure of due dates as well. We do know 2 are getting close tho. Ligaments soft or gone, one has had some discharge. The other 3 don't even look pregnant tho!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah it's hard when you put them together that's what we did starting Sept 24th so soon I'll be doing the same thing


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Try using a making harness next year. Colored bottoms make it easy to know when they've been bred.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

What sorry for not understanding what this is


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oops...that was supposed to say marking harness. It's a harness that goes on the buck. It has a crayon on the bucks chest that marks the rump of the doe when he breeds her.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow that would make it nicer thanks any ideas where one would get that bad boy


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Wow that would make it nicer thanks any ideas where one would get that bad boy


Would totally make it easier! Next year we are going to have to pick one up. Knowing 2 girls are pregnant but not knowing if the other 3 are is more then slightly aggravating. We also don't have a vet that does ultrasounds close to us so it would cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I too don't have one that will do that


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> Wow that would make it nicer thanks any ideas where one would get that bad boy


Premier 1 Supply, and Caprine Supply has them. I'd go with the nylon ones.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks so much I'll check into getting one


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, the harness is a great thing. I watched my others get bred, so I am good on them. 
The vet is coming around 11:00.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the vet came. She says she is not due for two to three weeks. Cervix is not dilated at all, udder has milk, but not enough- none down in the teats, and when she pushes the right side, it is not firm enough for big kids. She says she feels them still low down in the abdomen and small yet. She feels she does have the beginnings of preg tox- couldn't get a urine sample. So we are treating her with vit b, and keto-gel for now. If she gets worse, we will treat with something else, I think she said pred-f?? Also she gave me lute and dex if I need to induce.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got the vet out. Hopefully treating it early will take care of it with no further complications.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she was checked. Prayers for her to remain OK and get to her kidding date.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well that should make us all feel better


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This morning she doesn't want to get up. I made her get up and walk around a bit. It is -5 degrees with a wind chill of -20 degrees. Hoping it is just the cold making her not want to leave her spot. She eats her hay and chaff hay. She hasn't eaten grain since Sunday night. I gave her the meds last night and this morning, plus I syringed 60 ml of water to wash down the keto-gel. She did drink some last night. 
If she is worse tonight, I will bring her into the basement and possibly induce her. The basement is 50 degrees, so not too hot, but enough to be warmer than I would like for her. At least I can give her a larger area to move inside. I have all the goats penned inside due to the weather. She is in a 4x10 foot pen. So she doesn't have much room to move. And no reason to move.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

It might be better to leave her with the others she might be stressing with out them


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm just saying I had a done that I would never go I had her by her self and the lady I got her ffrom said let her out I did and she played and two hours later we had babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is best to have her in a bigger area, she needs to walk around, exercise is good for her right now, it is critical, even if you have to make her get up.
She will get lazier or weaker and not wanting or able to get up anymore.

I would get aggressive with treating for preg toxemia or make that decision to induce. With her already not eating her grain and now she isn't wanting to get up, worries me. Talk to your vet as well.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I am treating for preg tox. She is getting PG and vit b. The vet said the other drug, pred-f??? can only be used for three days. So if I use it now, it won't last until she can safely kid. 
Now, I have been watching her on camera while I am at work today. She has gotten up several times after rocking back and forth. She walks around a bit, then lies down. I left her grain in with her and she has nibbled on it all day. From the way it looks, I think she may have eaten almost all of it now. She got up and drank as well. 
If she is no better or worse till I get home at 4:30, I will induce her tonight. 
Motley- she is not by herself. She is only separated by a tube gate. I left her in with the other two yearlings last night for about 30 minutes and Brown-Knee headbutted her and rolled her over until she rolled three times. So if I put her in where they can hit her, they will kill her. She is too weak to get out of the way.
Once the cold spell is done, I will be moving her back out with everyone where she can get away from the others if need be. Assuming she is better, or has been induced and kidded.
Other than the PG and vit b, what else should I be giving her?

Here are three of my girls today. Maya is lying on right. Rosie lying on left and Brown-Knee standing on gate.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh well she can see them that good then


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

1 part molasses 
1 part corn oil
1-2 parts corn syrup (depending on who you ask)
Mix that up and drench her 6-8 or 8-10oz a few times a day, depending on her size.

or here's another recipe for it

1 pint of molasses 
1 pint of Karo Syrup (corn syrup)
1 cup corn oil


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maya seems a bit better tonight. She finished her grain from this morning by the time we got home. Then she ate her chaff hay, drank a good bit of water too. My husband made her walk around for about thirty minutes. I hope she continues to get better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is super good to hear, keep up the good work, the more exercise she gets, the better for her. 30 minutes was good.  :thumbup:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I would say you are doing what need to be done good job it's a grey feeling when they start acting better


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks. I AM so worried about her. I followed Crossroads thread and cried. Never dreamed Maya would go through it too. I will continue to be vigilant. Tomorrow it will be about ten degrees. Will that be too cold to let her go out all day while I am at work? She will be able to get some shelter, but not much. Just a three sided creep feeding area with a large opening on the windy side. The other goats won't let her inside, and she won't fight them.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

What is the coldest she has ever been in


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine have been out in meridian -9 this year do she should be ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would worry about her being out and not being able to let herself back in and with the possibly of kidding.

Is there someone, that can come over to watch her for you and put her in if needed?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I an keeping her in. It is neg 1 right now and won't be above zero for awhile.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Good call


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She got up and walked around for about 20 minutes this morning while nibbling on her chaff hay and a bit of grain. I started her on probiotic paste today. Now just waiting for temps to go up again so she can go outside.:smile:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

hopefully that will be soon


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Tomorrow it is calling for 33 above. So it will feel like a heat wave, lol.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I know right


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad, she is doing good. ::


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Has did she do today


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Ok getting very nervous


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry, got busy night and couldn't get on to post. She was up and moving pretty good. She still didn't eat any grain, but drank really well.

This morning she gobbled about a half to 3/4 cup of her grain, then immediately stopped and layed down. She is still eating her chaff hay really well, which has barley and cotton hulls and several types of hay. So maybe she is improving slightly. She is outside today with everyone else. I have four more due in the next ten days, so I will be busy, busy, busy!

Can't wait for kids.

Thanks for the concern and all the help.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

No worries I was just hoping for the best hope the rest have great kidding if you need anything just jump on ill be here


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds good.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, after one of her best days this week, we have a set back. She ate better today than she has since Sunday. Drank well, ate at least half her daily grain.
But, I finally got a urine sample and she is severely ketotic. I am inducing her tomorrow morning early. Hopefully she took with the first buck breeding and is due next week (the 16th). If not, we will lose the kids. Hopefully she will be ok. She seems more active and strong today. But one back leg and one front leg are pretty swollen.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh hun I'm so sorry


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Well, after one of her best days this week, we have a set back. She ate better today than she has since Sunday. Drank well, ate at least half her daily grain.
> But, I finally got a urine sample and she is severely ketotic. I am inducing her tomorrow morning early. Hopefully she took with the first buck breeding and is due next week (the 16th). If not, we will lose the kids. Hopefully she will be ok. She seems more active and strong today. But one back leg and one front leg are pretty swollen.


Oh no...poor thing  Did you use a urine strip from the store to determine? Hope all goes well for you and the doe!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I used powder that I bought from the vet and the ketone strips from the store. They were both darker purple than the darkest shade on the scale 

She seemed more lethargic this morning. Didn't drink since bedtime. Not interested in grain. Nibbled chaff hay.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Your are inducing her this am right did the vet say if c-section might be less stressfull at this point


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm just so sorry that you are having to go through this


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Hoping all goes as well as possible


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, I gave her the shots of dex and lute at 6:00 am. I am going for colostrum from a friend tonight. Has anyone used the powdered colostrum from TSC?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been silently lurking this thread, and i'm really hoping all goes well. sending good thoughts! :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. If you can get colostrum from your friend, that would be best. The powder stuff is really last resort. 

Good luck.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

No sorry


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Got the real colostrum. Two days worth he says. She is moaning and calling a bit. Slight yellowish discharge. She ate a good bit of grain tonight and drank and is still eating hay. Legs are really swollen. She just puts her head in my lap and looks at me like "Isn't it over yet". I told her all will be well in three days. Hoping I keep my promise.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really hope she does well for you.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: ray: We're with you!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed! Hope it all goes well for her, poor thing.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

We have had two good pushes and amber goo. Hoping her misery is over soon. She is continuing to nibble grain and hay while she labors. Hasn't drank since last night, so I may drench her with some.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I really hope the babies and momma turn out ok! Hope it is over soon too!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hope all goes well with the mom & kids.... Hoping for a good post soon;-)


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Any news?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any news?? Hoping for the best....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hoping for good news here too...


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Been silently lurking too, Hoping for good news and all is well.ray:ray:ray::grouphug::hug::blue:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, well it was a pretty traumatic night. At 6:25 pm her water bag came out and broke. After that she had no more contractions or pushing. At 8:00 I gloved up and went in. First time to do that. I felt two hooves and she was completely dilated. I tried pulling the legs and feeling for the head. No head. Just a body?? I felt spine, felt weird. After trying to gently pull and push around, I went all the way in to past my elbow. Still couldn't find the head...After pushing the kid all the way back in, I swished it around and found a tiny head and pulled it out. It was a tiny doeling. Dead. The bag had ruptured while I was trying to bring her out. She had been coming with a front leg and a back leg. Like all four feet first and breech. She has specific markings on her feet, that's how I know which feet they were.
Then another set of feet started coming out. breech again. A large buckling came and was nice and active. Then one more back hoof. By this time the vet got there. My husband called when I couldn't get the first one out. She had to push this one's leg back in and grab the other one. Another large buckling came out. Somewhat active. 
The doeling was about 1/4 to 1/2 the size of these bucklings. I will weigh them later today, but I would say she was about 2 pounds maybe. They are about 7 pounds I guess. The vet said that the doeling wouldn't have lived even if I hadn't ruptured her sac. 
Now, the 1st buckling nurses really well. The 2nd one not at all. He has almost no sucking reflex. I have been milking her colostrum and drenching him/ using tube to feed him. He doesn't swallow very good either. Neither of them stood on their own until 20 minutes ago. They haven't walked yet. 
I gave them each nutri-drench.
Maya still won't stand or walk hardly at all. She has layed on them at least 3 times. She wants to lay close to them, but gets to wobbly and falls over too close. We have been up all night except for a nap from 4-6 am.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I am starting Pen G for Maya today and she got oxytocin too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh wow. glad you were there to help. Maya and her babies bounce back soon. :hug:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Sending prayers for mama and so sorry for the loss of the doeling


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe, do sorry you lost the doeling;-(
Hoping that the 2 bucklings and mom pull through... Hoping you also get some rest. You did great!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Both kids are up and moving about a bit. Buck #2 still not nursing or swallowing...But peppy-er than before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get some B Complex and BoSe into them. I hope mom does well for you. Congrats on the 2 boys and sorry about the doeling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, give them some BoSe, b complex, and some cod liver oil. That should help.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Both kids are up and moving about a bit. Buck #2 still not nursing or swallowing...But peppy-er than before.


What does cod liver do


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry you are having trouble! Hope it all turns out ok in the end :hug:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> What does cod liver do


It helps to kind of wake up the brain and get them off to a better start when they are preemie or weak.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> It helps to kind of wake up the brain and get them off to a better start when they are preemie or weak.


Were do you get cod liver? Is it a liquid given orally?


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So cool did not know this thanks for sharing


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

BCG said:


> Were do you get cod liver? Is it a liquid given orally?


They come in the gel caps at the supermarket, for people, or a health food store if you can't find them at the grocery store. Just break open a capsule and squirt it in their mouth. 
You can also find it in a bottle, as a liquid, give them a few cc's that way, orally.

ETA: Also, some horse feed places carry it by the gallon for about $20


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just reading about the cod liver oil. I will buy some today and get it into them tonight after work. 

They are the same. Healthy one nurses real well, stands a bit and wanders a bit. Unhealthy one still won't suck. He swallows, but won't even suck my finger. He clamps his jaw tightly shut. He does cry out, so I know his jaw and tongue work. He can stand if helped up, but once he falls over, he just sticks his legs straight out and lays there till we put him back up or feed him. He doesn't even close his eyes or blink much when he is lying there. So sad. I don't know if I should continue to feed him, or let him go. 

Vet coming to check Maya today since she is still pushing some. Not sure if it is from still cleaning out or what. Seems like too hard of pushes for that. Vet already checked for retained kid after getting the last one out. She has a temp of 103.5. Milk is in good. I have been milking her for the unhealthy boy. 

They are Bose'd and B vitamined too.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Here they are right now. You can see how the one on the left is lying.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the vet is coming out, get some Banamine and give the little guy a shot. It will be almost nothing but if any inflammation is going on, it will take care of that. I used to give a Banamine shot to premie alpaca crias and it really helped.

Use a 1cc syringe to get proper dosage.

With everything that happened, he may need more time. Sounds like he is doing ok. Have the vet listen to his heart and lungs too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, poor baby  Breaks your heart to see them not well


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh this is just heart breaking still sending prayers for all


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I don't know what the vet says yet. She came and gave shots. 

However, at least two of my other does are in labor. My neighbors are there delivering. Rosie has had two so far, Porky is pushing and Tator Tot is looking strange and going off by herself. Only BrownKnee is not laboring as of yet...


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well I hope you have great pudding with the rest


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Maya has something wrong with her hips. She got banamine and now is up and around much better. She also got antibiotics. Not sure why yet. I think she may have pneumonia- coughing.

Tres (the unhealthy one) got a shot of antibiotic and is up and about. Still not nursing, but trying to lick and able to walk. Will need physical therapy.

Cinco de Maya (healthy one) is doing well. He has a number five on his head. 

Rosie had two bucklings. Very large. Nursing and walking around. Rosie is a ff and is doing great.

Porky pushing. No kids yet. 

Brownknee now has goop coming out too... LOLOLOL


I think I will be going crazy now.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

holy moly! good luck with all the kiddings!

hope Tres bounces back. he seems like a fighter!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, you will have a whole kid gang running around! Hope the rest of your kiddings going well.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Porky had two doelings so far.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay!!!!!! Doelings


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool, congrats;-)


----------

